# can u do dis?



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Well? Legit?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

You did do dat man.

Is there two speakers on the other channel?


----------



## seanmayorga (Feb 18, 2014)

Ohm rating of speakers/output

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I just spotted it and went "WTF".


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

chewy said:


> I just spotted it and went "WTF".


You did not do dis?:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> You did not do dis?:whistling2::laughing:


I did not do dis.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Two 8 ohm speakers on a 4 ohm channel, or two 4 ohm speakers on a 2 ohm stable amplifier would be ok like dis.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

i can do dis

i has the power!


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

If the amp can handle it, go for it.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

70 volt ?


----------



## Leva (Jun 29, 2014)

I think the answer is simple...Because i can 
Looks stupid, unless there is some sort of stabilizer/speaker selector installed.


----------



## crookcirca80 (Oct 15, 2013)

Depends on the speaker system I think, but I've run plenty of 70 volt speakers and they are all in parallel.


----------

